# Samsung 4K Upscaling BD Player



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought two Sammy 4K upscalers when they first came out. Good reliable units, but I never used one as a 4K upscaler until the other day when I hooked up the cheaper of the two to my Sammy 4K set. Wow! Not only do they upscale BDs very well, but NF is also upscaled to 4K and the PQ has to be seen to be believed. Haven't tried AP on it yet, but I think it will be as good as NF. I thought I made a mistake buying them, but, again, Wow! What a picture!

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> I bought two Sammy 4K upscalers when they first came out. Good reliable units, but I never used one as a 4K upscaler until the other day when I hooked up the cheaper of the two to my Sammy 4K set. Wow! Not only do they upscale BDs very well, but NF is also upscaled to 4K and the PQ has to be seen to be believed. Haven't tried AP on it yet, but I think it will be as good as NF. I thought I made a mistake buying them, but, again, Wow! What a picture!
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Just saw you have a 4K.

How would you compare it to the last Panny Plasma you bought? Did you look at other manufacturer's 4k's?

Also, can you share the model [#] of the upscaler you mention?

Thanks,
chris


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Rich,
> 
> Just saw you have a 4K.
> 
> ...


Sure, the last Panny plasma I bought was a 60" 1080p and compared to the 4K Sammy, well the picture on the Panny is pretty dismal. The upscaling BD player, a Sammy, is the BD6700 model from 2014. I think I'm starting to have some problems with it, tho. The other day I was watching a couple programs on AP and I got a notice that I didn't have enough bandwidth to play that content. I get ~ 110 down and I did check that. Don't understand why that would happen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Rich,
> 
> Just saw you have a 4K.
> 
> ...


Found out the problem I thought was caused by the Sammy upscaler was actually an Optimum internet problem. It was fixed yesterday and the upscaler is working properly again. Simply put, the upscaling BD player gives me the best PQ. I don't have any other sources that put out 3840/2160p and the difference between the TV's upscaling and the BD player's upscaling is very noticeable. I'll be hooking up my BD7500 Sammy soon on that TV. The 7500 is a more expensive model and I am hoping it gives me an even better picture.

I just got the new Fire TV box, the one that supports 4K and was disappointed to find that the optical port is gone. My setup demands an optical port. I bought an HDMI/optical switch today and it will arrive Thursday and I'll finally have a source for true 4K if the switch allows 4K to pass thru. What really pissed me off was the 45 minutes it took to get the back cover of the new remote off to put the batteries in. First time I've had such a problem with a remote control, it was like the cover was glued in place. Finally had to resort to using a knife to get it off. The older Fire TV boxes didn't have this problem with their remotes. Really upset about this.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Recently I watch The Tree Of Life on an old bluray I have on my Samsung 4K and I have to say the the quality was outstanding.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Recently I watch The Tree Of Life on an old bluray I have on my Samsung 4K and I have to say the the quality was outstanding.


Amazing the TVs are. Even better with a BD player that upscales to 4K.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> I bought two Sammy 4K upscalers when they first came out. Good reliable units, but I never used one as a 4K upscaler until the other day when I hooked up the cheaper of the two to my Sammy 4K set. Wow! Not only do they upscale BDs very well, but NF is also upscaled to 4K and the PQ has to be seen to be believed. Haven't tried AP on it yet, but I think it will be as good as NF. I thought I made a mistake buying them, but, again, Wow! What a picture!
> 
> Rich


What model # 4K TV did you buy?

Could you give us some pros and cons?

Thanks,rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> What model # 4K TV did you buy?
> 
> Could you give us some pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks,rich


The model number is UN60JU7650D, it's a 60" TV. Same as a UN60JU6500.

Pros and cons? I paid around $1500 for it, so I don't think its upscaling engine has the same power as the more expensive models. I didn't buy it as a main TV, my master bedroom Panny plasma went south and I grabbed a 55" 650 as a replacement for it. I had problems with that one and traded it in on the more expensive 60" model. Big difference. It upscales D* content quite nicely and does a nice job with a Fire TV box as far as upscaling goes. With an upscaling 4K BD player, it puts out a more stable picture than it can with the Fire TV box when viewing NF or AP. I didn't really buy it with the intention of watching much D* content, just sports, baseball and football. Puts out a great picture for sports. I have watched some movies from D* on it that were recorded before I dropped the Premium package and they look really good. All in all, I have to say it puts out a much better PQ than my newest Panny plasma, something I didn't really expect. I've preordered a Roku 4 that upscales 1080p content to 2160p, the same as my BD player does. The BD player isn't nearly as easy to use as the Fire TV box and the Roku ought to solve that problem. I should have the Roku either this week or next week.

The only cons I can think of are the dismal manual that comes with it. I did download the full manual but I haven't had to use it yet. The other con is the same thing that kept me away from LCD sets all these years, the occasional juddering and occasional blurry periods when there are fast moving objects on the screen. This hasn't shown up much on sports, which surprises me. Once I get the Roku, I should have no more instability problems. I hope. Aside from that, I haven't got any complaints about the TV.

Minor learning curve. And it just plain puts out a better picture than my 1080p Panny plasmas. I think I'm gonna buy a 65" JS9500 when the prices drop early next year and replace my 1080p Panny plasma as the main TV with it. Don't believe what you read about having to be really close to see the difference in PQ, I sit about 5' farther back in the bedroom than I do when watching my 1080p plasma and the difference is very obvious.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for that, Rich. 

Now I'll wait for your take on the roku 4.

It's good to know about the PQ of the 4k, as I thought anything after my panny p wouldn't cut it.

One other question though, did you consider any other brands before you bought the Sammy?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Thanks for that, Rich.
> 
> Now I'll wait for your take on the roku 4.
> 
> ...


So far, terrible problems with the Roku 4. I can't get any programs that should be HD 5.1 to show on NF. All show just HD which isn't as good a picture or sound as HD 5.1. I called NF and the guy I was talking to wouldn't shut up long enough to let me explain what the problem was. Don't really want to call Roku support, have never gotten any joy from them, third world CSRs that can barely understand me. If that's changed, would someone tell me? I do get some programs in 4K but not 5.1 sound. Haven't tried AP yet, will do that today. I did watch some portions of _Marco Polo_ in 4K and the picture was good. I'm going to try putting it on my 1080p TV setup today and see if the proper NF HD 5.1 content shows up on that. I didn't buy it for that purpose and I won't keep it if I can't use it on my 4K set. The box gets really hot and apparently never shuts off. I unplugged it last night when I got up to hit the bathroom because I could feel the heat coming off it. Can't believe it should be so hot. All in all, I'm pretty disappointed and will be sending it back if I can't get these issues cleared up. I have no luck with Rokus for some reason.

I'll post again after I go thru more torture.

No, I just jumped on the Sammys when I saw them. Been very dependable so far. The upscaling on the Sammys is just as good as the Roku 4. I'm gonna put the Sammy F7500 on the 4K set today also. Cost a lot more than the 6700 and I hope it works faster.

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have found that the Roku forums are very good for getting help and having questions answered.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> I have found that the Roku forums are very good for getting help and having questions answered.


I never thought of that. I gave up and called Roku to return it. After 45 minutes on the line with someone who didn't understand American English, I think I'll be getting the email to return it. The whole thing was just frustrating.

Rich



satcrazy said:


> Thanks for that, Rich.
> 
> Now I'll wait for your take on the roku 4.
> 
> ...


Thought I was gonna have to return the Sammy 4K TV last night. I lost my HDMI connection because the TV was attacked by D*. When I went to HDMI, I was told to put in a pin number for a client. I switched to another HDMI connection and figured it was only a matter of time until that HDMI connection was corrupted. Laid in bed pondering the situation and decided to pull the plug on the TV and disconnect the ethernet cable. That worked and this morning the TV was back to normal. Can't use it as a Smart TV, but I don't care about that. I connected the Sammy F7500 to the set and it does work quicker than the F6700.

Apparently, the Samsung-D* connection caused the problem. Every one of my 10 DVRs showed up as a "source", not that I could access any of them. And then the corruption began...

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, not a good week, rich.

Not sure how your tv got "attacked by D* [meaning direct I assume] But if removing the eathernet resolved it, couldn't that be something else?

When Panny stopped support of Youtube on my TV, I realized that could happen to any app on any smart TV. While convenient, it's not dependable, and I'd rather have a dedicated streaming source. I have an older Roku Dish was giving away a couple years back and it works OK. Should never get Hot though. That would be a return for sure.
Do you have a fire box? [AP]
I read those are suppose to be decent.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I never thought of that. I gave up and called Roku to return it. After 45 minutes on the line with someone who didn't understand American English, I think I'll be getting the email to return it. The whole thing was just frustrating.
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


Oh Rich you found an interesting thing. Actually there was no attacking everything was working as it should believe it or not. What happened is every single DirecTV DVR is seen as a DLNA compliant media server on any network. The Samsung television will give you a list of every single DLNA complaint media server on your network. Hence why every DirecTV DVR was showing up as a possible connection. In theory that makes it easy to play music back from your computer etc.

Of course DirecTV DVR's well not actually put out anything as a DLNA compliant server. I believe the only reason that it even outputs that way is for use with the DirecTV to PC computer program that isn't even supported anymore. But not positive on that.

Add to that you have a genie in your system which means you also have an RVU connection available to you on the Samsung.

You can go in and hide everyone of the media server connections on your Samsung television. I believe you can also get rid of the RV you connection. My folks just got a Samsung 4K I'll try and stop by later this week and find out how you turn them off I think it was using the down arrow or something like that to pull up the options for each individual possible connection. It was something weird like that.

When it was asking for a pin number you had probably selected the RVU connection by accident.. I did the same thing when I was setting up my folks.

I'll see if you can hide the RVU connection as well. I think you can but I'm not positive. Even if you can't you just need to make sure they are choosing the HDMI input of the DirecTV unit and not the RV you and put the DirecTV unit.

If I don't reply by Thursday send me a PM to remind me. It might be a long week.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Wow, not a good week, rich.
> 
> Not sure how your tv got "attacked by D* [meaning direct I assume] But if removing the eathernet resolved it, couldn't that be something else?
> 
> ...


The TV picked up every DVR I have (10) and put them in as a "source". No way I could see to access any of them, but they showed up on the top of the screen as a source. If I clicked on one, the TV would do some strange things. Then when I installed the Roku, the HDMI port #1 turned into a nightmare. Instead of showing the HR I had hooked up to it, it kept asking for a client pin number. I could just see every HDMI port I put the DVR on doing the same thing so I pulled the Ethernet cord out and that got rid of all the D* "sources".

Yeah that Roku got ridiculously hot. Never had that happen with one before.

I did get the newest generation of the Fire TV box, but it didn't have a Toslink port as the previous generation had and it took me about 45 minutes to get the remote cover off to put the batteries in. I do have 3 of the original Fire TV boxes and they do work well, but I wanted the new generation for the 4K content. The original Fire TV boxes don't do 4K. I returned the new Fire TV box. Another terrible experience.

Yeah, I agree, I'd rather use a streamer than a Smart TV. I've got two of them and I've never used the smart features.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Oh Rich you found an interesting thing. Actually there was no attacking everything was working as it should believe it or not. What happened is every single DirecTV DVR is seen as a DLNA compliant media server on any network. The Samsung television will give you a list of every single DLNA complaint media server on your network. Hence why every DirecTV DVR was showing up as a possible connection. In theory that makes it easy to play music back from your computer etc.
> 
> Of course DirecTV DVR's well not actually put out anything as a DLNA compliant server. I believe the only reason that it even outputs that way is for use with the DirecTV to PC computer program that isn't even supported anymore. But not positive on that.
> 
> ...


Thanx, I think I'll just stick with the TV not being connected to the Internet. I tried that pull down menu and didn't see any option to delete or hide the DVRs as a source. I don't like Smart TVs, I have a Panny Smart TV and I never use the features. I'd rather have a streaming box. I knew what was going on when all the DVRs showed as a "source", I knew it was normal, but it turned into more than I wanted to deal with.

All that was the main reason I asked you what you thought about the LGs. I knew they wouldn't do the same thing as the Sammy did, but I read a lot of reviews about the LGs and they seemed kinda problematic. I don't have much patience with problems. If I can't fix something in a reasonable period of time, back it goes. If pulling the Ethernet cord on the Sammy hadn't worked, back it would have gone.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought about that last post and decided to swap the Sammy for an LG. The LG has a 240HZ refresh rate, probably a 120 panel with a boost from the TV processor, but I just want something that works as it should. Now I can't get the True Motion function to work on the Sammy. One thing after another with them. 

More tomorrow after I try the LG tonight. If I don't like it, I guess I'll just keep the Sammy and deal with it.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> The TV picked up every DVR I have (10) and put them in as a "source". No way I could see to access any of them, but they showed up on the top of the screen as a source. If I clicked on one, the TV would do some strange things. Then when I installed the Roku, the HDMI port #1 turned into a nightmare. Instead of showing the HR I had hooked up to it, it kept asking for a client pin number. I could just see every HDMI port I put the DVR on doing the same thing so I pulled the Ethernet cord out and that got rid of all the D* "sources".
> 
> Yeah that Roku got ridiculously hot. Never had that happen with one before.
> 
> ...


Where would you have plugged that toslink into? Fire box to ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Where would you have plugged that toslink into? Fire box to ?


I need a Toslink connection for my bedroom sound system. Between not having that on the new Fire TV boxes and the problem with the battery case, I just gave up on it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> I thought about that last post and decided to swap the Sammy for an LG. The LG has a 240HZ refresh rate, probably a 120 panel with a boost from the TV processor, but I just want something that works as it should. Now I can't get the True Motion function to work on the Sammy. One thing after another with them.
> 
> More tomorrow after I try the LG tonight. If I don't like it, I guess I'll just keep the Sammy and deal with it.
> 
> Rich


I got the LG last night and watched most of the WS game on it. No juddering, no blurry parts, none of the things that annoyed me with the Sammy. During the game, I got to the end of the recording and switched to an episode of The ******* Executioner, a series that I had seen a lot of blurring and juddering on with the Sammy. Nothing with the LG. That's the pros. Now I have to futz around with the display and get the colors right. It didn't come with much of a manual. Don't know if I can download one. Really strange remote, took some getting used to. I won't try to describe what the "magic remote" does, you'd have to see it in action to believe it. Another learning curve. Have to look up the model on the Internet and see what the refresh rate is, nothing on the box or in the pitiful manual. Cost about $1650, plus tax came to about $1800. I think I'll be taking the Sammy back and will recoup most of that price. It's a 65" set. Heavier than I expected. Model # 65UF7690

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, got some info on the TV. It says it has a 240HZ panel and also has the HDMI 2.0 feature. Didn't see anything about the HDCP. Seems to have everything, even found a small joystick under the power light on the set. Didn't expect that. Now I gotta try that Roku on it. Seems like Roku just ignored my attempts to return it. More on that later, if the Roku doesn't work with this TV.

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Rich said:


> OK, got some info on the TV. It says it has a 240HZ panel and also has the HDMI 2.0 feature. Didn't see anything about the HDCP. Seems to have everything, even found a small joystick under the power light on the set. Didn't expect that. Now I gotta try that Roku on it. Seems like Roku just ignored my attempts to return it. More on that later, if the Roku doesn't work with this TV.
> 
> Rich


HDCP always goes with HDCP (copy protection/DRM), unless you buy from a small Chinese company off of eBay <grin>.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> HDCP always goes with HDCP (copy protection/DRM), unless you buy from a small Chinese company off of eBay <grin>.


Thanx. Still learning. I tried again to return the Roku, didn't work correctly with the new LG either. Spent 25 minutes on the phone with a Roku CSR who assured me I'd be getting an email "shortly" about how to return the Roku. Still haven't got the email.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> Thanx. Still learning. I tried again to return the Roku, didn't work correctly with the new LG either. Spent 25 minutes on the phone with a Roku CSR who assured me I'd be getting an email "shortly" about how to return the Roku. Still haven't got the email.
> 
> Rich


What's the latest?

What happened to the roku, what did it do on the LG?

Oh, and how is the LG so far? [ you had me at "magic remote",lol ]

Appreciate all your input, as I'm using it as a reference point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> What's the latest?
> 
> What happened to the roku, what did it do on the LG?
> 
> ...


I used my wife's PayPal account by mistake. I gotta ask her if she got the refund. For the love of God, anybody that reads this, listen to me: DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM ROKU'S SITE! THE CUSTOMER SERVICE REPS ARE HORRIBLE. She should be home soon, if I can remember (I'm in the middle of a voluntary prescription drug detox and my mind is kinda fuzzy) I'll ask her.

The LG might well be the worst TV I've ever bought. I returned it and the electronics manager at Costco told me I would have been better off with a Vizio. Yeah that LG magic remote was something.

I gave up on the whole cheap 4K thing and bought a Sammy 1080p, which I liked at first but tired of the blurriness it would put on D* content and NF. I can see those blurs on my Panny 1080p 60" Plasma if I look close enough. When Samsung puts 120 refresh rate on their boxes it might lead you to believe you're getting a 120 HZ panel. Nope, it's a 60 Hz panel and the processor is supposed to boost it up to 120. Wasn't bad, just kinda annoyed me.

Yesterday, I bought a Sony 4K, still have the Sammy 1080p in the garage. The Sony has a 120 panel in it and the processor boosts the refresh rate to 960, much like my Panny plasma with a 56 Hz panel that the processor boosts to about 600 refresh rate. Seems too work well, I watched a football game on it yesterday and it was on Fox. Put out a really good picture. Pretty complicated set, actually comes with two remotes. No manual. Had to call Sony support today about an issue with my Sammy upscaler. It appears the Sammy upscaler is incompatible with the Sony. Both Sammy upscalers are as far as I can tell. I get the same results with each of them. I just bought a Sony BD Player/4K upscaler, should get it Wednesday. I hope that solves the problem. Had to call Samsung support about the problem. Wonderful experience. Aside from that, the TV puts out a very stable picture, now all I have to do is figure out what the settings mean. For instance, there's a setting for "Gamma". Never saw that before. Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time on the phone with Sony support. Oh, one of the remotes for the Sony is kinda like LGs magic remote. Must be a trend.

Stay tuned.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My 2014 4k Samsung hu8550 60 inch has 120 native refresh rate.

http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/fake-refresh-rates-samsung-clear-motion-rate-vs-sony-motionflow-vs-lg-trumotion


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Rich said:


> For instance, there's a setting for "Gamma". Never saw that before. Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time on the phone with Sony support. Oh, one of the remotes for the Sony is kinda like LGs magic remote. Must be a trend.


Gamma is contrast.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> Gamma is contrast.


Yup, my son knew what it was and told me yesterday. The Sony seems to be exceptional, so far. I've still got to fix the colors slightly, but aside from that I see nothing wrong with it. I'll get the Sony BD player/upscaler tomorrow and I can only hope it works better with the TV than my Samsung BD/upscaler does. That really surprised me, I never expected to have a problem with that. It worked well with 3 Samsungs TVs (I just took one back today, no more of them in my future) and the LG and showed 2160 input on the two Sammys that were 4K sets and the LG that was a 4K set. I could only get it to show 1080p on the new Sony TV. Still don't know why. I have two Sammy upscalers and both showed only a 1080i input until I futzed around with the settings and changed them to 1080p manually. No settings for 2160p, that was apparently automatic.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet the electronics store you shop at has a reserved parking space with your name on it !rolling. 

Your Plasma has Gamma settings in the custom mode, under "pro". I never messed with mine, didn't really see the need, and mainly didn't want to screw up the picture, lol.

How's the Sony BD working out for ya?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> I bet the electronics store you shop at has a reserved parking space with your name on it !rolling.
> 
> Your Plasma has Gamma settings in the custom mode, under "pro". I never messed with mine, didn't really see the need, and mainly didn't want to screw up the picture, lol.
> 
> _*How's the Sony BD working out for ya?*_


I never tried it. I gave up on the Sony TV after a couple of sleepless nights worrying if I would ever be able to get a decent picture on it. Can't complain about the picture stability, but the PQ was just a little bit better than the LG's. I wanted to love it, but I just couldn't. So...I sat down and thought about all the 4K TVs I had bought and decided that the Samsungs had the best picture, the LG and Sony had the most stable pictures, but none of them combined stability with PQ. Gotta remember I was buying cheap Sammys. So, I went back to Best Buy where I bought the Sony (put the Sony in the garage, more about that later) and ended up buying a Samsung. Here's a _*link*_ to what I bought. I got it for the same price as the link shows.

So now I had the Sony in the garage and my son and I put the Samsung together. First thing we noticed was there were no HDMI ports on the back of the set. A real WTF moment. Then we found a little black box called a Minie. Had one large connection port that obviously connected to the large connection port on the back of the Sammy.

Found the connector cable and then examined the Minie. Found out it had four HDMI ports, an optical out port and two USB ports. So, instead of having to reach around the back of this big set, all we had to do was plug in the Minie and place it on the TV stand and the ports were easily accessible. First good thing we found. Plugged all the HDMI cables into the Minie and put one optical cable from the Minie to my optical splitter which feeds my Samsung sound system so I could get 5.1 sound from the TV's smart features.

Now it was time to plug it in. This was absolutely the last TV I was gonna buy. Plan B was to move a 42" 1080p Panny plasma into the bedroom and give up on whole 4K thing. I had no great hopes that the Samsung was gonna work any better than the other 4K sets I had bought. Before we plugged it in, I got the remote out and examined it. Another surprise. No number keys on it and it was small. And had a couple buttons on it that...well, I've never seen a remote like this one.

Time to plug it in. Have a 24-500, a Fire TV box and a Samsung BD/upscaler on it. Used the remote to go thru the setup. Got thru that and up pops the picture from the 24-500. We watch it for a few minutes and it seemed as stable as the LG and the Sony with a superb upscaled picture on it in brilliant correct colors. Wow, it worked just as I wanted it to, so far.

Then I sat down to figure out the remote. I'm not gonna even try to explain it, you really have to see what it does to appreciate it. Well thought out, works flawlessly. The Fire TV box picture looks even better than the 24-500's. With some trepidation, I turned on the upscaling BD player, the same player that the Sony only put out a flawed picture with. Bango! I check the Info button on the screen (you really have to see this thing work) and up pops a 2160p resolution. Nothing wrong with the BD player, it was the Sony TV that was the problem with that. Put on _The Man in the High Castle_ on AP and finally got a clear picture on it, something the LG and Sony just could not do. All I got from the LG and Sony was a dismal picture, very dark. Seeing it in upscaled 2160p was a revelation.

So, I'm finally satisfied. Really didn't want to spend over 2 grand (after taxes) on a bedroom set, but I don't think I would have found another 4K set as good as this one for less money. Took the Sony back to Best Buy, had until January 15th to return it. When I bought the Sony I asked the sales guy if returns were still difficult at Best Buy. He was looking my name up on the store computer at the time and said, "You haven't bought anything here for a long time", I told him that I'm not easily satisfied and return items that don't live up to my expectations and have had problems returning items in the past, so I stopped buying from Best Buy. He assured me that returns were no longer a problem...he lied.

When I brought the Sony back yesterday, first thing the guy at the return counter said was that they didn't accept returns on large TVs. After a brief heated conversation he called his supervisor over and they started taking the Sony out of the box to check for damage. The supervisor, Ryan, asked me what was wrong with it. I explained everything to him and got a lecture about how wonderful Sony 4Ks were and how Sony had pioneered 4K technology. When I asked him why the BD players I have didn't upscale properly on the Sony he had no answer other than the TV was defective. I told him I was pretty sure the upscalers wouldn't work on any of the Sonys in that model. Nope, the TV is defective. By that time I was tired of talking to him and just wanted to get out of the store. They finally credited my Amex card and I was getting ready to leave, but Ryan persisted in arguing with me about how superbly the Sonys worked. I asked him if he wanted to load the Sony in a truck and follow me home and we could put the Sammy and the Sony side by side and he could explain to me why the Sony had such crappy picture on it when compared to the Samsung (I also bought that at the same Best Buy). He just brushed that aside and kept on arguing. I started to leave and a manager came up and asked me what was wrong. When I explained it to him he said I should have gotten the Sony calibrated. Last straw. My son got between us and we left. My son said, "Well, I gather we won't be buying anything from this store anymore." He was right. Next set will be bought in the spring and will be purchased from either Amazon or Crutchfield. Be a cold day in hell before I buy something from Best Buy again. BTW, that Best Buy is in Bridgewater, NJ. I'll be putting reviews on Best Buy's website of both the Sony and Sammy 4Ks and I will relate what I went thru in that store yesterday. I'll sign that review as I always do with...

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The good thing about that little minie/one connect box is it can be upgraded. I have a 2014 samsung 60" hu8550 that didn't come with full hdmi 2.0/hccp 2.2 and now I have the one connect attached and I have all new ports and a better/faster processor and I have HDR that didn't come with my 2014 set. So next year if something comes along you can just upgrade the minie. Some people say the 4k isn't worth it. I say it is wonderful. It's not just the resolution it's all the other features those tvs have.

For $50 you can get this http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs-accessories/CY-SUC10SH1/ZA it has 10 4k movies and 30 documentaries. H
Just connects to tv usb port then you navigate through the smart screens. Documentaries are some of the best imagines I have seen.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Quite a story.

Guess you won't be needing that parking space after all.

I quit buying from BB a long time ago. Some of their policies were too shaky for me. That they wouldn't take the tv back that you just bought is bizarre.

Thanks for all the detailed info and the link. It always helps future buyers. Let us know after a few weeks if you still like it.

The link showed a 65". Is that a bit large for your BR? What is a 24-500? Oh, and when I looked at that link, it said delivery wouldn't happen until Jan 17. Must have either limited quantity or a big demand.

Glad you finally got what you were looking for.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> The good thing about that little minie/one connect box is it can be upgraded. I have a 2014 samsung 60" hu8550 that didn't come with full hdmi 2.0/hccp 2.2 and now I have the one connect attached and I have all new ports and a better/faster processor and I have HDR that didn't come with my 2014 set. So next year if something comes along you can just upgrade the minie. Some people say the 4k isn't worth it. I say it is wonderful. It's not just the resolution it's all the other features those tvs have.
> 
> For $50 you can get this http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs-accessories/CY-SUC10SH1/ZA it has 10 4k movies and 30 documentaries. H
> Just connects to tv usb port then you navigate through the smart screens. Documentaries are some of the best imagines I have seen.


I wish the online manuals had something in them about 2.0/the copyright thing. I've had to call Samsung support about a couple things. I finally have a TV now that puts out 5.1 sound from the optical port on the minie. None of my plasmas do that. Terrific upscaling, too. I watched some of the Giants game on Fox on my 1080p 60" plasma and, as usual, the Fox PQ was terrible. Went to the bedroom to watch the game on the new TV and the PQ was so much better. If I didn't know the TV was upscaling a 720p signal I would have thought it was an upscaled 1080i picture.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Quite a story.
> 
> Guess you won't be needing that parking space after all.
> 
> ...


No, it's not a small bedroom and there's plenty of room for it. A 24-500 is an HR24-500, a DVR. I didn't buy it from the link I posted, I got it from BB. Last thing I buy there. I'll be looking at Crutchfield for the next 4K set, next spring. I'm thinking the 9500. Bigger, faster processor I assume.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Rich said:


> No, it's not a small bedroom and there's plenty of room for it. A 24-500 is an HR24-500, a DVR. I didn't buy it from the link I posted, I got it from BB. Last thing I buy there. I'll be looking at Crutchfield for the next 4K set, next spring. I'm thinking the 9500. Bigger, faster processor I assume.
> 
> Rich


You mean a samsung js9500

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN65JS9500FXZA

Yeah that's top of the line in 2015.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> You mean a samsung js9500
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN65JS9500FXZA
> 
> Yeah that's top of the line in 2015.


Yeah, I did mean that one you linked to, but I didn't realize it only came in the curved screen model which would not work well in our main TV room. I'll either stick with another 8500 or see what the comparable model is next year. I spent about an hour talking to a Crutchfield rep yesterday and he had access to all the specs on the 8500. All four of the HDMI ports on the TV are 2.0/HDCP. And the optical port puts out 5.1 sound. There's not much difference between the 8500 and the 9000, aside from the curved screen only option on the 9000. The 9500 that you linked to has some more significant differences but a curved screen just isn't an option for us. I think. I'm not really sure about that. The 9500 really sounds like a better set, but the curved screen...I dunno, I just can't see that in our room.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Was the 8500 edge lit or back lit


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> Was the 8500 edge lit or back lit


I believe it's edgelit. The 9500 is fully backlit. That's one of the big differences. Can't really see us watching a curved screen, tho. I dunno, I'll have to do some more research at the stores before I make up my mind for sure about not wanting a curved screen.

Did you see the link I posted in another thread about the price Amazon is selling the 8500 for? $2,999, I paid $1,999 for mine and every site I visited had the same price. Let me see what today's price is...$2,997 on Amazon. Here's a _*link*_. The 9000, same as the 8500 except for the curved screen is the same price. The 9500 is selling for almost 4 grand today. I just hit BB and Crutchfield and neither has the 8500 for sale. The 9000 is going for ~ 3 grand today at BB, so I'd think if the stores have the 8500 they'd be about the same price.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I got my flat 8550 last year from best buy for $2400. They price guaranteed it until January 30 because of elite member. Price dropped to $1999 around black friday. Was nice getting the $400 back. It basically paid for the one connect upgrade. It will be awhile for I buy a new tv. Saving for new AVR. My doesn't even do 3d let alone hdmi 2.0. Then I'll have to look at an uhd bluray player. But from what I gave seen the 8500 seem pretty good. I'll have to read more.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

If you like Sony AVRs, here's one that will fit your TV perfectly: STR-DN1060.

When I was talking to the guy from Crutchfield he recommended it to me. I like the Sony AVRs and I'll be buying this model in the very near future.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

In the 16-17 years I have had a home theater it's been all Sony. I started with a 32" wega tube tv, Sony da555es series AVR, Sony 100 disc dvpcx850d DVD player, 2 Sony vcrs. Replaced the wega with a Sony 60" reprojection hd tv and added Sony Playstation 3. After 9 years the AVR gave up the ghost got another Sony da2400es AVR. Then added 2 Sony DVD recorders. At the time I thought Sony was great because you could basically get any kind of electronic item from them and it worked great together. But I don't know now. Sony seems to have lost something.

I replaced the rear projection tv with a samsung 60" uhd 8550. My phone and tablet are samsung. For a new AVR i was looking at Denon.

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx3200w or
http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx2200w

Or there equivalent if their is a new model out when I'm ready to purchase. Then when the UHD players come out I bet I lean to samsung, I'm hoping they aren't to expensive lol might have to wait until 2nd generation comes out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> In the 16-17 years I have had a home theater it's been all Sony. I started with a 32" wega tube tv, Sony da555es series AVR, Sony 100 disc dvpcx850d DVD player, 2 Sony vcrs. Replaced the wega with a Sony 60" reprojection hd tv and added Sony Playstation 3. After 9 years the AVR gave up the ghost got another Sony da2400es AVR. Then added 2 Sony DVD recorders. At the time I thought Sony was great because you could basically get any kind of electronic item from them and it worked great together. But I don't know now. Sony seems to have lost something.
> 
> I replaced the rear projection tv with a samsung 60" uhd 8550. My phone and tablet are samsung. For a new AVR i was looking at Denon.
> 
> ...


I've learned to understand the Sony AVRs. That's the only reason I'm gonna buy another one. I don't like learning curves and I know the Sony will fit my needs. Like you, I used to have only Sony TVs, but as HD sets came out I discovered the wonderful Panny plasmas and this is really my first foray into LCDs. I also had many Sony VCRs, just because they pumped out such a good picture, but they did have a lot of problems mechanically. I don't miss the VCRs at all.

I do have a Sammy AVR system that is a BD player and a sound system combined. Came in a complete package with the speakers. 160 watts per channel and for a setup that only cost about $350, it's very good. Only problem is it only uses optical ports. No HDMI. Still, sounds great, I have the new Sammy 4K on it using an optical switcher.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The Sony ES line of AVR receivers had that nice 5 year built in warranty. I haven't looked but does Sony even make that line anymore. They were built nice. I have always heard you could tell a little bit about the quality of an AVR by the weight and the ES line always weighted a ton. Looks like denon has a 2 year with a extended warranty for $89. I use my AVR when ever tv is on so it gets alot of use.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> The Sony ES line of AVR receivers had that nice 5 year built in warranty. I haven't looked but does Sony even make that line anymore. They were built nice. I have always heard you could tell a little bit about the quality of an AVR by the weight and the ES line always weighted a ton. Looks like denon has a 2 year with a extended warranty for $89. I use my AVR when ever tv is on so it gets alot of use.


I've never had one problem with any Sony AVRs. They last so long I usually end up giving them away and nobody that I've given one to has had any problems that they told me about. I use the Sony AVR constantly and it is flawless. I could keep it and just use optical ports and switchers with the 4K set I plan to buy next year. I really don't need a new one if I do that. Hmm. I might just do that. Saves me about 500 bucks.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Christopher Gould said:


> The Sony ES line of AVR receivers had that nice 5 year built in warranty. I haven't looked but does Sony even make that line anymore. They were built nice. I have always heard you could tell a little bit about the quality of an AVR by the weight and the ES line always weighted a ton. Looks like denon has a 2 year with a extended warranty for $89. I use my AVR when ever tv is on so it gets alot of use.


Yes they do. Current Sony ES receiver models are STR-ZA1000ES, STR-ZA2000ES and STR-ZA3000ES.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

They seem to be older models. Maybe the have something new coming out.


----------

